# fur shedding? HELP



## Elvisandme (Apr 16, 2017)

so I have noticed that my bun bun has been shedding a lot recently and I don't know if this is normal or not... please help. I'm very nervous...


----------



## stevesmum (Apr 16, 2017)

Could just be a spring moult. Why exactly are you so nervous? How much fur is it? Any bald spots? Living inside or outside? Diet? Other issues? Need more info.


----------



## Elvisandme (Apr 16, 2017)

well I'm nervous because I am a new bunny owner, I mean its about an average amount of fur like where I have to clean out his brush often, there are no bald spots just in that area its just short fur and the fur that is falling out is long fur, his diet is 24/7 hay and plenty of water and pellets. he does eat greens also. he is free range in my bedroom


----------



## stevesmum (Apr 16, 2017)

Well it sounds like you're doing everything right, so it's probably a spring moult. Brush regularly to help get rid of that loose fur, and have fresh water and hay available like you already do! Keep a close eye on his poops, watching for changes in quantity, size and for that "string of pearls" look. And vacuum more haha.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Apr 16, 2017)

If it's not leaving any bald spots, I would bet it's a normal spring molt. I always joke that my rabbits shed more than any 100 lb dog.


----------



## Elvisandme (Apr 16, 2017)

haha yeah same here


----------



## Elvisandme (Apr 16, 2017)

thank you so much:weee:.i feel so relieved


----------

